# منتديات طلاب الجامعات الأردنية > منتدى كلية الحقوق >  ما هي مهنة المحاماة

## الوسادة

*محاماة*


*المحاماة* مهنة حرة تشارك السلطة القضائية في تحقيق العدالة وتأكيد سيادة القانون ويمارس مهنة المحاماة محامي.من التعريف السابق بمهنة المحاماة نجد ان مهنة المحاماة قائمة على الدفاع عن حقوق الغير والتوعية القانونية للمواطنين بحقوقهم وواجباتهم.ويحكم ممارسة مهنة المحاماة القانون، ونصة العديد من الأتفاقات الدولية على حق المتهم الجنائي بالحصول على مساعدة قانونية.*نقابات محامين*

وفي كل دول العالم يوجد نقابه للمحامين تجمعهم يطلق عليه اسم نقابة المحامين وتهتم هذه النقابه بشؤن المحامين ورفع مستوى المهنه ومراقبة المحامين للسمو بهم عن كل شبهه ورفع مستوهم المهني والاخلاقي.ويتوجب على المحامي ممارسة عمله بكل امانه وصدق مع موكله وتحت طائلة المسئوليه.الكثيرون من حملة ليسانس الحقوق يبحثون عن فرص عمل في تخصصاتهم ذلك لأنها المهنة التي تقوم على المبادئ والأمانة والحرص على تطبيق القانون؛ لذا فمن الصعب التخلى عن حلم العمل بها.في إمكان الباحثين عن عمل في العالم العربى البحث عن وظيفتهم عبر موقع شغلانتى هذا الموقع يتيح لك البحث عن مهنتك في مجال المحاماة في كافة الدول العربية حيث يرصد لك يوميا بالصورة إعلانات الوظائف في هذا التخصص المنشورة في كافة الصحف العربية مجاناالتصنيف: قانون

----------


## الوسادة

*خالد خالص 
الحوار المتمدن - العدد: 2367 - 2008 / 8 / 8 
المحور: دراسات وابحاث قانونية 
راسلوا الكاتب-ة  مباشرة حول الموضوع*

*سأختزل الكلام عن مهنة المحاماة في بعض الجمل وفي بعض الأمثلة التي تدل على عظمة وهيبة هذه المهنة.
فالمحاماة التي ظهرت منذ أن ظهرت الخصومة لم تعرف على شكلها الحالي إلا في القرن الثالث عشر. وهي بطبيعة الحال من الحماية خلقت للدفاع عن حياة الإنسان وعن حريته وكرامته وعرضه وماله. وهي في حد ذاتها رسالة إنسانية سامية، شريفة ونبيلة، رسالة مبادئ ومواقف تساهم في تكريس الحضارة وفي دعم العمل الديمقراطي في المجتمع.
كما يشهد التاريخ على ان المحامين ساهموا في تكوين الدولة العصرية وتقلدوا ولازالوا يتقلدون أعلى المناصب عبر العالم: وأقتصر على ذكر بعض المناصب التي تقلدها أو يتقلدها بعض المحامين التي كان لها ذرع في مأسسة الدولة المغربية الحديثة كمنصب الوزير الأول لعدة مرات ومنصب الوزارات التالية: وزير الدولة لعدة مرات، العدل لعدة مرات، الداخلية، الخارجية، حقوق الإنسان، التعليم، الفلاحة، الشغل لعدة مرات، العلاقات مع البرلمان، الصحة، وغيرها.
وتقلد كذلك المحامون منصب مستشار للملك ومنصب رئيس البرلمان ومنصب مستشارين بالمجلس الدستوري، وعلى رأس المجلس الاستشاري لحقوق الإنسان، ومقاعد في البرلمان وفي مجلس المستشارين وفي أكاديمية المملكة وعلى رأس كبار الشركات ... 
عرفنا كذلك العديد من المحامين الذين كانوا على رأس أحزاب سياسية وبعضهم لازال يقود سفينة حزبه.
عرفنا الكثير من المحامين سفراء لبلدهم وآخرون على رأس مؤسسات عمومية او جمعيات حقوقية.
وناضل المحامون المغاربة من أجل الدفاع عن الحقوق والحريات وإرساء الدولة الديمقراطية حيث عرف الكثير منهم الاختطاف والتعذيب والسجون.
أما على الصعيد الدولي فأختصر على ذكر الماهاطما غاندي، الرئيس ريتشارد نكسون، فرانسوا ميتيران، نيكولا ساركوزي، باراكو باما، هيلاري كلينطون ... فالمحاماة إذن منبث لرجالات الدولة.
وبالرجوع إلى فرنسا مرة أخرى فإن المرء لم يكن له أن يتصور مائدة للملك مثلا دون وجود محامين حولها. وكان الكل معجب بمهنة المحاماة ومحترم لقدسية رسالتها إلى حد قول الملك لويز الثاني عشر " لو لم أكن ملكا لفرنسا لوددت أن أكون محاميا" أو كقول فولتير" كنت أود ان أكون محاميا ". ولن ينسى المحامون المغاربة إشارة التقدير للملك محمد السادس لمهنة المحاماة حينما ارتدى بذلة المحامي بمناسبة انعقاد مؤتمر اتحاد المحامين العرب بمدينة الدار البيضاء.
وبخصوص البذلة المهنية للمحامي دائما فإن الجميع يعلم بأنها تتكون اليوم من رداء أسود مع كتفية وياقة وربطة عنق من الحرير الأبيض. إلا انه في السابق كان المحامون يرتدون البذلة الحمراء في مناسبات الحفلات الرسمية في فرنسا وبالخصوص عند دخول الملك والملكة وكانوا يمشون وراء رجال الملك وبينهم عونين من البرلمان لإبراز انهم يشكلون هيئة مستقلة.
وكان المحامون يترافعون وهم واضعون القبعة على رأسهم وهو دليل آخر على استقلالهم عن الهيئة القضائية إذ لم يكونوا يزيلون القبعة إلا وقت النطق بالحكم احتراما لقرار المحكمة.
وأعتقد بأنه من الضروري التذكير بان رسالة المحاماة مرتبطة بحق من الحقوق الإنسانية للإنسان إذ لا يمكن تصور الإنسانية بدون حق الدفاع ولا يمكن تصور حق الدفاع بدون محامين أكفاء مستقلين، محامين أقوياء محصنين.
هذه هي الأسباب التي جعلتني أختار هذه المهنة وهذه هي الأسباب التي جعلتني أختار الدفاع عنها والتوثيق لها منذ عدة سنين وعبر العديد من المنابر. وقد تم تجميع جزء كبير مما أنجز بمناسبة بعض الأنشطة في مجموعة هي موضوع هذا اللقاء.
ولا يمكن اعتبار المعطيات والمقترحات الواردة بهذه المجموعة بوحي منزل أو بحقيقة مطلقة أو بحلول نهائية بقدر ما هي معطيات ومقترحات للتأمل.
فالكتاب إذن ليس بقول قاطع بل هو وسيلة ومحاولة للسؤال والتساؤل وهذا هو ما تمت محاولة التركيز عليه. فيكفي أن يكون هناك تباين في آراء القراء بين الاتفاق من عدمه ليكون الكتاب قد بلغ ما كان يريده الكاتب أي إثارة النقاش.
السيدات والسادة:
يبقى التساؤل عن ما هي الآفاق المستقبلية لمهنة المحاماة؟ بطبيعة الحال هناك العولمة، عولمة الخدمات القانونية في القريب العاجل حيث سيصبح العالم كله سوقا مفتوحة في وجه كل الفاعلين القانونيين الأكثر قوة بطبيعة الحال والمحامين المغاربة لا يمكنهم التملص من الظاهرة باعتبار ان المغرب كان من االدول الأولى التي وقعت على اتفاقية الكاط ومن الدول الأولى التي وقعت على اتفاقية الكاطس. وسيكون المحامي المغربي في المحك: إما سيكون أو سوف لن يكون. لذلك ناديت رفقة العديد من الفعاليات ولا زلنا ننادي بتعديل جذري للقانون المنظم لمهنة المحاماة دفاعا عن المهنة والمهنية وعدم الاقتصار على تعديل بعض الفصول ليتفاعل المحامي المغربي من الآن مع النظام العالمي الجديد لان عولمة الخدمات القانونية لن تكون خيارا للمحامي بإمكانه الأخذ بها أم تركها بل هو حتمية لا محيد له عنها. والعولمة في اعتقادي لن تزيد المحاماة في المغرب والمحامي المغربي إلا عظمة وقوة إذا ما تم التهييء لها بجدية.
وإذا كانت لي وللعديد من الفعاليات الرغبة في تطوير المشهد القضائي المغربي لمصالحة المغاربة مع قضائهم ومع دفاعهم فلأن الوقت لم يعد يحتمل التأخير لأن المغرب أصبح اليوم أكثر من أي وقت مضى بحاجة إلى قضاء قوي وإلى دفاع أقوى لمواجهة التحديات.
وأتمنى أن يكون هذا الكتاب أو هذه المجموعة التي جمعتنا اليوم تتضمن بعض المقترحات التي بإمكانها المساعدة على تحقيق ولو جزء بسيط مما يصبو إليه القضاة والمحامون والمواطنون بصفة عامة.
وأشكر الجميع مرة أخرى.
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله.

ملخص لمداخلة الأستاذ خالد خالص بمناسبة تكريمه من قبل جامعة محمد الخامس بالرباط السويسي على اثر صدور كتابه حول "اصلاح قانون المحاماة، دفاعا عن المهنة والمهنية". 


*

----------


## طوق الياسمين

موضوع شامل بعرفنا على المحاماة مشكورة

----------

